# Text Effekte für After Effects



## Gladiator6 (3. Juli 2006)

Hi

Ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit AE. Man hat da natürlich riesige Möglichkeiten, es ist aber auch recht schwer das zu realisieren.

Ich möchte After Effects benützen, um bei einem selbst gemachten Video die Texteinblendungen ein bisschen schöner zu gesalten.
Deshalb suche ich vorallem Texteffekte für After Effects.

Kennt jemand eine gute Seite wo es solche Effekte gibt?


----------



## Freak_Desperado (4. Juli 2006)

Hi!
Schau mal hier nach: ayato@web

Gruß


----------



## goela (4. Juli 2006)

Welche Version hast Du von AEX?

Es gibt in neueren Versionen von AEX für Textanimationen bereits fertige Scripts!


----------

